# Whistling on 2000 Altima GXE?



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

65K, just bought from private, no problem on test drive.
But this morning I heard some whistling from the engine when slightly stepped on accelerator at LOW speed. Not always exists, I will say 80% chance to hear that.
Does anybody have any advice? Fuel injector? Loosed belt?Thanks a lot.


----------



## JGG8891 (Sep 24, 2005)

A lot of nissan seem to do that, (I guess it our hidden super secret turbo).


----------



## JGG8891 (Sep 24, 2005)

It imo comes from somewhere in the intake.


----------



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

*I guess I found something*

I changed spark plugs today and I found some engine oil in the one close to the oil filler cap. After cleaning, the whistling is much less.

Right now I am curious where did the engine oil come from??? I did spill some last time I changed engine oil, no idea....


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm noticing a whistling noise too, just by chance are you in a northern state where its colder? I had oil in my spark plugs about 3 months ago, I also had it in my 98 altima gxe, its the valve cover gasket and ran me about $300 to fix both times. Very common problem, but I never had a whistling noise till now, and I dont have oil in my spark plugs. So Im thinking its not because you had oil in your spark plugs, If you figure out the problem Id really like to know what it is, I thought it was brakes or something.....


----------



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it's from transmission 'cause the whistling starts since I switch from P to D or R, even the car does not move at all. I changed the transmission oil also, maybe that's why it's much less.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Hmmm, yea, I think this will be the last nissan I buy. I've never had more problems with a car than this one, as you can see I'm a regular on the problem forum.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Ryan's Altima said:


> Hmmm, yea, I think this will be the last nissan I buy. I've never had more problems with a car than this one, as you can see I'm a regular on the problem forum.



You possibly have a vacuum leak somewhere. I understand the frustration with your Altima, but keep in mind very few 8-9 year car don't experience any problems.

Frank


----------



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

Ryan's Altima said:


> I'm noticing a whistling noise too, just by chance are you in a northern state where its colder? I had oil in my spark plugs about 3 months ago, I also had it in my 98 altima gxe, its the valve cover gasket and ran me about $300 to fix both times. Very common problem, but I never had a whistling noise till now, and I dont have oil in my spark plugs. So Im thinking its not because you had oil in your spark plugs, If you figure out the problem Id really like to know what it is, I thought it was brakes or something.....


How come it costs so much to change the valve cover gasket? If I am right, <$60 for parts, and looks not so difficult to replace?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

tyzhet said:


> How come it costs so much to change the valve cover gasket? If I am right, <$60 for parts, and looks not so difficult to replace?



Well, try it once, tell me how it goes


----------

